# SKANTI Marinette TRP1 Lifeboat R/T



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about an emergency lifeboat MF/HF AM Radio Telephone called the Marinette TRP1. Hand cranked, three xtal channels :-
500KHz,2182KHZ & about 7MHZ ? In its waterproof casing it weighs about17Kg.
Would like to get my hands on the Manual, or at least the Circuit Diagram, please.

Regards, David


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

From memory the name was 'Marinetta'. The HF morse frequency provided (in addition to 500 kHz and the R/T frequency of 2182 kHz) would have been 8364 kHz, a frequency in the middle of the 8 MHz calling band.

There are several ex-Skanti UK and ex-SAIT members on SN and I hope that one can provide more specific information.


----------



## YORKYSPARX (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry but have no tech details for Marinetta LB set. It was used as standard LB set by ISR, Sait, and Sait associated companies. Understand that the original company decided to cease manufacture, ISR and I think SAIT formed a company
to manufacture the equipment, and Skanti was born. TRP1 was the result, a very good em L/B radio equipment!


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

On this page You can see TRP-1
http://www.radiomuseet.se/medlem/audionen2/nr1_2009/gnist.html

Im not shure that is the latest Marinetta. I think it was build in a yellow plastic bottle.

Here is another picture
http://www.qrpforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2129


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Another one Marinetta in metal cabinet.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8472371936/


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is a link to an dokument with link to TRP1 schematics

http://radiogaga.e-dentify.nl/500khz/trp1_modification.pdf


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Skanti Marinetta TRP1*

Many thanks guys for your replies & links to pictures & circuit diagrams.
As I write, my aquisition is now on its way by courier to me from the original owner. Hopefully I'll have it on my bench in a day or two. Then will be able to see which model it is.
Will update folk soon.

 Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*SKANTI Marinetta TRP1*

Set arrived today by courier. For its age looks to be in reasonable condition. I'm guessing late 70's/early 80's vintage. Complete with nice headset, aerial & earth wires & Manual. Nothing to indicate actual year of manufacture. The waterproof case looks intact. Service sheet for 1997 inside lid compartment. Fully transistorized, with a BLY92A as PA. Three fixed Tx/Rx frequencies :- 500KHz, 2182 KHz & 8364 KHz. Also variable Rx tuning between 8200 & 8800KHz. Max Tx power is between 1.5 & 4.5 W, depending on mode.
A welcome addition to my marine R/T collection.

Regards, David


----------



## maltesejohn (Sep 19, 2014)

David Fyfe said:


> Does anyone know anything about an emergency lifeboat MF/HF AM Radio Telephone called the Marinette TRP1. Hand cranked, three xtal channels :-
> 500KHz,2182KHZ & about 7MHZ ? In its waterproof casing it weighs about17Kg.
> Would like to get my hands on the Manual, or at least the Circuit Diagram, please.
> 
> Regards, David


Hello David,
Try this...
copy/paste this link to your brouser.....

http://elektrotanya.com/skanti_marinetta_trp_1_portable_survival_radio.djvu/download.html

when the page loads.... scroll down to the first line uimmediately under the "Do***ent preview" box and click on the last two words of this line where it says "get manual" which is also underlined...

This would require you to download an application called WinDjView version 1.0.3.

Download this and follow the download process. save to desktop and ... beholddd... you have all the information you can ever want for this unit.
If you ever consider selling it .. I am interested.. you can contact me email [email protected] I am an ex radio officer..

Regards.. 
John


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

A very nice lifeboat radio which really could be operated by one person alone.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Moderators - Funny Chinese type writing and adverts have suddenly entered some of this thread's posts. Is there a problem ?

Regards, David


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Naytikos said:


> A very nice lifeboat radio which really could be operated by one person alone.


That is not the point of a lifeboat set. It is to engage as many of the occupants as possible at one time to take their mind off the technical likelihood of such a weedy contraption raising help.

I sat under Niton's aerials with the dustbin rigged and neon bright. Could I reach the august shack. Could I ..........


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Drying out the silica gel cartridge could be a bore. Did anyone have a good method of doing this?

Duncs


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

You are going to get some pretty hefty biceps if you wait for a reply on 500 kcs, David.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> You are going to get some pretty hefty biceps if you wait for a reply on 500 kcs, David.
> 
> John T


I'm a humane chap, John. I'll always allow someone else to do make with the windie-windie if they want.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

posted by Varley


> _That is not the point of a lifeboat set._


Yet another myth shattered! I wonder if that's why a DNV surveyor once insisted I move the lifeboat set from the radio room to a locker on the boat deck - so anyone who wished to play with it could do so at will.

(Of course I locked the locker "can't leave it unlocked in port", and relocated the radio back to it's proper place under the bench as soon as the gangway was raised).


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Varley said:


> I'm a humane chap, John. I'll always allow someone else to do make with the windie-windie if they want.


Sorry David, I meant the other David.

Naytikos, Det Norske Veritas is a classification society - were lifeboat transceivers within their bailiwick? Of course, you handled it in the correct manner.

John T


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry David, I meant the other David.
> 
> Naytikos, Det Norske Veritas is a classification society - were lifeboat transceivers within their bailiwick? Of course, you handled it in the correct manner.
> 
> John T


On the 'Afran sky', a v/l DV will be aware of, though not familiar with, had Skantis in each lifeboat. They were connected to the lifeboat batteries. No winding required. The one on the fo'c'stle head did of course. Great sets. Jap built v/l for Norsks. DNV.

Duncs


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Duncs. Yes, but I was more intimately acquainted with Afran Equator. You are quite right I do not remember the 'rich embarrassment' of lifeboat radio kit on Sky. Our embarrassments on Equator were all on the other side of the equation! DV


----------

